# start of my fish room



## steveling (Jun 6, 2003)

so far i have 3 tanks running , 1 is for the rbp , 2 is for the serraltus, and the 3rd is for the datnoid, ornate bichir, and 2 pictus catfish , the other big tank is measuring in at 36x24x20, and unsure wot im gonna put in it yet !!!
here are the pics !


----------



## steveling (Jun 6, 2003)

another pic !


----------



## steveling (Jun 6, 2003)

and another not many more as batteries where on last legs !


----------



## homebrewed (Feb 25, 2003)




----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

Very cool, this means you're keeping the serraltus then?


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

I







Fishrooms


----------



## steveling (Jun 6, 2003)

yes i am going to be keeping the serraltus now , stupid really to even think of getting rid of it, and gonna spend a lot of time and money getting this room set up properly , need to repair the big tank for the seraltus , then will have a spare 3ft tank to stock with another specimen ! 
thanks mr harley i have wanted to do this for a while now and with another baby due in the next 4 weeks i thought better to move all the tanks out of harms way and have a nice little room to hide away in when the new baby starts crying !!!!


----------



## mr.bearhasyourlady (Jun 1, 2004)




----------



## 351winsor (Aug 3, 2004)

thats cool,nice tanks


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

that's awesome that you reconsidered on the serraltus, would have been a shame to see such a unique fish go.


----------



## jackburton (Nov 25, 2003)

fish rooms rule


----------



## redbellyman21 (Jun 27, 2004)

nice setup! fish rooms are cool thinking about setting up a room like that in my basement


----------



## steveling (Jun 6, 2003)

another good thing about fish rooms in the basement is u can escape with a few beers and watch youre prized fish for hours 
i know el twitcho i did think long and hard about it and decided that after the effort i put in to him i should keep him , and he has a nice big home to look forward to , the tank with the piece of glass missing is his new home and hope to have it resealed and filled with in a few weeks !
the datnoid tank will be planted when i get the chance to get some and perhaps a couple more rocks for the bichir in there !


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

Just put a sign up for guests, admission 3$ lol nice room you got, i like the cinderblock look. Put a pleco on that white wall on the right, it will clean it lol j/p

whats with that purple light bulb up top? is that one of those new "natural" light bulbs?


----------



## Esoteric (Jul 7, 2004)

Very nice







, a rare collection.

I used to have my 75gallon in my smoking room until, evrytime my buddies left I would have to wipe the damn tank cause they have to put there fingers all over it; everytime getting my big guy to chase.. Moved it yesterday to the comp room.


----------



## steveling (Jun 6, 2003)

lmao....yeah that damn wall is a pain in the arse and i wish a pleco could sort it out !!!!
the light bulb is just a normal bulb but i had it switched off to take the pic , and that sounds like a great idea about charging peeople to enter the fish room !! will bve adding more tanks over the next few months as i want to get more p's , mainly serra's as i am very interested in them at the moment , so many species of piranha and not enough time space or money !


----------



## caribekeeper (Feb 26, 2004)

That's a good start Steve, looks OK. I haven't even started mine yet!!!
What's next...breeding pair of rhoms ??

Rich


----------



## steveling (Jun 6, 2003)

im very tempted to try and find another serralltus and try a breeding project in the big tank when its finished , but knowing me i will find another species that i want to get !!! i really want to get a nice sized rhom not a huge one about 8-9 inches as i like the look of them when they have grown a bit .... time will tell and of course will tell you all on here wot i have bought !


----------



## janus (Oct 28, 2004)

I rather have my ones in the livingroom.


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

Nice. Someday, I too will have a fish Room.


----------



## WorldBelow07 (Dec 16, 2004)

oh man i envy you. nice ghetto stands


----------



## steveling (Jun 6, 2003)

thanks again for the kind words guys , only downside to having tanks in the cellar is there is no sink or waste pipes so i gotta carry dirty water up stairs then refill the buckets and carry them down stairs but hey it is worth the back pain !


----------



## remyo (Aug 26, 2004)

wow nice zoo


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Thats a cool lil room you got going. I would just sit in the middle of it and look around


----------



## steveling (Jun 6, 2003)

i quite often sit in front of the tanks and get lost in time ! you need a spinning chair to make viewing easy , not sure the wife likes me sitting down there for ages though ! but the fish all seem happy all feeding well and not worried about my daughter sticking her nose up to the glass any more !!!


----------



## jonscilz (Dec 2, 2004)

that room is so hot...


----------



## Guest (Feb 12, 2005)

steveling said:


> thanks again for the kind words guys , only downside to having tanks in the cellar is there is no sink or waste pipes so i gotta carry dirty water up stairs then refill the buckets and carry them down stairs but hey it is worth the back pain !
> [snapback]887868[/snapback]​


Get a Python my man!

Im thinking about doing the same thing with the Cinder Blocks, how much did they cost you? When I do my, I think I am going to have a central sump, save some money on filters *sigh, another big project with $ needed*

Sweet room though.

DB


----------

